

Huge increase of traffic on HN? - yoha

I have just noticed that compete.com shows an overwhelming augmentation of unique visitors on Hacker News in the last months.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;siteanalytics.compete.com&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com<p>I have not found much in HN submission history and I am not sure how to read this data:<p>* is compete.com data reliable?<p>* could this be artificial? (e.g. DDoS)<p>* is this related to a particular event?<p>* does 1M unique visitors makes sense?<p>This also may be relevant: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;trends&#x2F;explore#q=hacker%20news
======
dang
That's interesting. Roughly how do they get their data? That graph looks nice,
but we had a lot more than 0 users in May, so I'm not sure they're measuring a
real trend. Are these supposed to be daily visitors?

Last I checked, our numbers show around 250k unique IPs a day and 2.5M a
month. This has grown quite a bit recently; Sam tweeted about it the other
day.

